# TRESTLE PICNIC TABLE



## 6744 (Sep 10, 2010)

I AM LOOKING FOR PLANS FOR A NICE TRESTLE PICNIC TABLE WITH SEPERATE BENCHS.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Trestle table plans are easy to come by, giving you some overhang numbers.

It's a simple construct, but for outdoor use you'll select different materials and perhaps go for beefier joinery.

Benches are scaled down, but less endo overhand and the feet should equal or exceed the width of the bench.

Given that, are you comfortable proceeding with one of the plans that googling "trestle table plans" will get you?

I'll be glad to help you walk through this. I am actually building trestle tables as we speak, chronicled in my blog here: http://lumberjocks.com/LeeBarker/blog/19232

Ask away!


----------



## 6744 (Sep 10, 2010)

I couldn't find any free plans on Google. I want to build an outdoor picnic table, cedar probably.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Something like this gives you basic proportions:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/4209514

Would this be a place to start?


----------



## 6744 (Sep 10, 2010)

I saw this one. It is pretty basic. I think that it is a good starting point. Thank you.


----------

